# Super glue longevity



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

I am wondering about the longevity of super glue in an outdoor environment with fluctuating temps and humidity (uninsultated shed in the Pacific Northwest). I am looking to bond metal braid to pvc. I have tried E6000 and 3M DP420, but they aren't sticky enough to hold things together without clamping, etc. I need something that holds quickly using small amounts and will hold up permanently in the environment described above. 

I tired super glu jel and it works nicely, but will it last?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

try Norton Dual Tube p/n 4615, 4616, 4617 or 6421.. these are Automotive structural epoxy adhesives used to hold metal, aluminum, SMC, PPO, FRP, Fiberglass and probelm plastics.. the different part numbers refer to working times 4615 is 1 minute 4616 is 5 minute 4617 is 15 minute and the 6421 gives you 90 minutes of working time. Your local Autobody Jobber will have this for sure or somehting similiar

In todays Autobody reapir industry welding has become sort of a dinosaur, most panels are held in with epoxies and urethane adhesives and provide exceptional bond strength in any conditions or climates.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, I have been thinking the automotive epoxies may be the way to go. they need to take vibration and everything the weather throws at them.

Any other ideas?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

northwest slot said:


> Thanks, I have been thinking the automotive epoxies may be the way to go. they need to take vibration and everything the weather throws at them.
> 
> Any other ideas?


yeah the Norton epoxies and urethane's are really strong. Most of my bodyshops will use this over welding or brazing any-day. They have vibration dampening technology which will hold parts on for the rest of the vehicles life. If you dont have the necessary dual tube applicator gun two screwdrivers can be used to push the two tubes in tandem.

Q-Bond could be of use as well. It uses filling powders in conjunction with cyanoacrylate that reacts and polymerises the moment it hits the powder, to form a rock hard bond joining the two surfaces.


----------

